# Jalapeno Jack, Muenster, & Provolone w/AMPS Oak and Whiskey Barrell



## hoity toit (Jan 2, 2012)

[h1]Got bored with the Rose Bowl today so I picked up 3 different cheeses and try my hand at smoking them. Now mind you, I'm following Big ALs lead on this.[/h1][h1]Temperature here in the Texas Hill Country today is 61*. I added a big foil pan of ice directly below the cheeses. Its been in 1/2 hour now and seems to be holding at 58*. [/h1][h1] [/h1][h1]More pictures to follow in 4 hrs.[/h1][h2]*This is fun.!!*[/h2]
Just put in and now to go get the Provolone.. I think it will fit on here too.








Muenster on the left, jalapeno Jack on the right rear 7 middle, Provolone right front. Lets hope it don't melt.







Now that's what I'm talkin -bout !   58* cross your fingers I hope to hold it there.. I might add the smoker is OFF...Im only using the temp gague on it for reference. Smoke is provided via AMPS bottom left.













Okay, I am now at the 2 hour mark. I put an additional tray of ice inside and moved the cheese up 1 rack.







I think we are doing fine at 64* and 2 pans of ice.







30 minutes from being finished and the temp on the cheese has gone down again to 50 *....just right !













Okay: 4 hrs in on this now I just pulled it out. 1-1/2 rows on the AMPS filled 1/2 way up smoked for 4 hours and almost out.Put the rack in the frezzer now for 30 mins before vac packing it.







The last of the smoke on the AMPS


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 2, 2012)

Looking good so far!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 2, 2012)

Looking good - you are going to love the results.  Temp here is 85 today


----------



## big casino (Jan 2, 2012)

hmm I never had a smoked muenster, gotta tell us how it turned out!


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 2, 2012)

All Right, the temp is falling after I put in the 2nd pan of ice.


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 2, 2012)

Big Casino said:


> hmm I never had a smoked muenster, gotta tell us how it turned out!


BC : Its looking good., I just uploaded some more pictures. Its at 55* with 2 pans of ice. Im at about the 3 hr mark now.


----------



## johnnie walker (Jan 3, 2012)

That cheese is looking great! Nice color.


----------



## steelchef (Jan 4, 2012)

It all looks Sooo good! Great job Dexter. I have to try that method of doing cheese. My temps have obviously been too high. It's a good time of year, (up here in the frozen north.) Our temps are around 25 - 35F.

Thanks for the excellent pics.


----------



## texas bbq (Jan 4, 2012)

this will be one of my next things, what i have to try in my smoker, cause i love cheese and your pics make me hungry right now


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 5, 2012)

steelchef said:


> It all looks Sooo good! Great job Dexter. I have to try that method of doing cheese. My temps have obviously been too high. It's a good time of year, (up here in the frozen north.) Our temps are around 25 - 35F.
> 
> Thanks for the excellent pics.




Yep.,it is a good time of year to do the cheese. If you are at 25-35f thats perfect for doing a cold smoke. I leave the damper wide open only lighting the AMPS from one end. I get to sample it tomorrow as a week has now gone by and it should have aged the smoke flavor into it well.


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 5, 2012)

Texas BBQ said:


> this will be one of my next things, what i have to try in my smoker, cause i love cheese and your pics make me hungry right now


I will get to try it tomorrow as it has been 5 days. I'm dying to taste how it came out.  Thanks.

Edited late today: I couldn't wait ! I went ahead an opened a package up and it tasted just great.. Not overwhelmed with too much smoke.   I will be doing this again.


----------

